# Ebay/Paypal



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

DH has just sold something on ebay and the buyer paid straight away using paypal however DH just got an email from paypal with this in it...

_You've received a payment, detailed below. We've placed a temporary hold on the funds for this transaction.

eBay and PayPal are working together to make it safer than ever to buy on eBay. One of the boldest steps is to identify transactions that pose the greatest risk of fraud and holding the payments from sellers for a period of time to help ensure that the transactions go smoothly.

We'll release the payment for the eBay item if either of the following occurs:

The buyer leaves you positive feedback on eBay.
It's been 21 days since the payment date and you haven't received a dispute, claim, chargeback, or reversal on the transaction being held
Additional hold period

If you receive a dispute, claim, chargeback, or reversal on the transaction, we may hold the payment until the problem is resolved._

Has anyone heard of this before? DH has only used ebay a few times and has 100% feedback.....seems totally out of order for paypal to not release the money.

Thanks, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Lizzy, I've never had that before but remember reading about it on here not very long ago. You could try doing a search on paypal/ebay and it might come up with it. I'll have a quick look to see if I can find it for you though.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174017.0

Here it is, though doesn't seem to have an answer


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanka anyway Cath 

DH phoned ebay who said it was a new policy. Not sure what we can do except no longer use paypal!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

We had the exact message sent to us the other week but the guy who had bought the item from us had already paid and when DH checked the paypal account the money was already there. So no need for a message like that when clearly we did get paid even though he hadn't left feedback as we hadn't actually sent the item yet.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Lizzy, it was me i posted the original thread that Cath kindly found. I ended up risking sending the item as it wasn't too much money, and did actually get the funds the day after. Strange that theyve started doing this, the sellers are getting more alienated lately. Only happened that once though, since then we've been ok.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

If you refund them 1p then the money goes into your account straight away


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Its mad, they hold the money from you till you send the item, so you have to take the risk but you have to put paypal on your listing, they have total contol


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Would the buyer know the fund have been held?

not quite sure how it works   I sell quite a bit on ebay and have never had this happen yet


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone......I'll tell DH to do the refund thing and see what happens. I guess they are only trying to protect the buyer but it really penalises sellers who haven't done anything wrong......and last time DH sold something he got shafted by the buyer!

Maybe I shouldn't let him on ebay....i never have any problems 

xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I had this recently with one item I had sold. So, I messaged the buyer and told her she had to leave me positive feedback as soon as she received the items or I wouldn't get paid. They hold the money until you have either received positive feedback or it has been 21 days since the item was posted. She promised to leave the feedback and, sure enough, she did!! I got my cash the same day she received her items.

Bit frustrating really though. You're darned if you don't use paypal, and darned if you do!! I get really annoyed about the final value fees you have to pay as well as paypal taking a cut of what you've made!! You end up loosing a good few quid in the end!! Won't be bothering to sell items on fleabay in the future, I don't think.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm trying to avoid selling on Ebay but can't get any of my items to sell elsewhere, currently got them on here, freeads, Netmums local selling yahoogroups. Where else can I try before I give into Ebay, gumtree doesn't seem to get much looking at all here. Looks like I either pay ebay fees or 25% to NCT and they aren't items I only want like 99p for so 25% is going to be quite a bit


----------

